# Shenandoah National Forest trails



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Not yet, but just yesterday a couple of us were discussing it at the barn.
I'd be interested in hearing from others who have been there on horseback, too!
I've been there hiking several times, and have never seen any horses.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't yet. My trainer likes to go to Graves Mountain Lodge and then ride the trails up to the meadow and eat lunch there and then ride back. I haven't done it yet. They have a decent stable there at the Skyline...


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

We had talked to the ranger when we were on the skyline drive and got a great trail map. He said most people stay at graves mountain. I checked out there site, but wasn't too thrilled that the stalls were open corral panels. Which would be fine if it was only our two horses next to each other, but I don't like the idea of my horse nosing with another horse that I have no idea of the shot record. Or if my horse was put next to a nasty biter. I was hoping someone might know of another stable or camping area.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I go to Graves pretty often. You don't have to keep your horses in their stalls. When I go, I either set up one of those portable corrals with the electric rope, or use a picket line. That way my horse/horses are right there with me. I like it much better that way. The camping is the same as the day ride price which is $10/horse and rider and $5 for anyone not riding. The have the port-a-pots, and the field that we park in has water right when you go in. I don't fill my water tank until I actually get there to save the extra weight in the trailer. All the trails there are pretty good. There's only one that I've been on, and refuse to ride again. The trail going to Big Meadows is really nice! A lot of it is the dirt park road going up there. A friend who does endurance said that it is a 22 mile round trip from where we park.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Charlicata. Is there any shaded spots to put up portable corrals or is it open field? Do you know if they have showers there?


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

They have cowboy showers...Enclosed, but open on top. I wear flip-flops to the showers. The floors are wood and I don't want to get splinters, slip and fall, or stand bare-footed where someone else's feet have been (never know). They're not too bad, but the water takes a bit to warm up. They do have some trees around the field...but if you're camping, you have to get there say, early evening on Friday if there are quite a few camping. This last time, I had to camp in the open part of the field. There were a couple of trees around, but someone already had their horses picketed between them. The way the weather is now though *kind of cool*, I think putting them in the sun will be fine. It's always cooler up there than it is here.


----------

